# i give up (webmail client that doesn't use courier-imap?)

## kraylus

ive scoured the net for info on courier-imap and it's just not working. i even sunk so low as to read through a redhat howto on the topic. was the best damned documentation i could find too, but the configuration between redhat and what gentoo did to the app is completely different....

im stumped....

does anyone know of a webmail client that doesn't use courier-imap? i would really like to have any sort of webmail client going right about now. i'm desperate. please help.

ryan

EDIT: Added () information to title.

-- kanuslupus

----------

## mb

hi... 

why stick to courier-imap only?? check out cyrus-imap or all the other imapd's... i use squirrelmail with the cyrus-imap and openwebmail for my pop3's

Openwebmail: http://turtle.ee.ncku.edu.tw/openwebmail/

#mb

----------

## Nitro

 *kraylus wrote:*   

> ive scoured the net for info on courier-imap and it's just not working. i even sunk so low as to read through a redhat howto on the topic. was the best damned documentation i could find too, but the configuration between redhat and what gentoo did to the app is completely different....

 

What is your problem with courier-imap.  I'd be glad to help you the best that I can.

----------

## kraylus

my problems is when i log into telnet localhost 143 to test out the imap server i cant login as anyone. i tried logging in as root, i tried logging in as kraylus, and a couple other non-priv accounts. no go.

i've read several articles on the topic but each say something different. the redhat doc that i read through was the most thorough on the topic but a lot of what he was referring to was nullified by the vast differences between redhat and gentoo.

i get the error:

```
1 NO LOGIN failed
```

when trying to login. someone suggested i compile courier-imap with "pam" specified in the USE variable. i checked /etc/make.conf and it's already there.

i tried adding user accounts as mentioned in this document:

http://www.tonybibbs.com/courier-howto.html

but when creating the file /etc/userdb, the command makeuserdb would error out saying that /etc/userdb was not part of a group or some such. so i made it part of one manually. same error.

i come to find though, that there's ANOTHER userdb in the gentoo system. i forget exactly where and i would check, but i already unmerged courier-imap.

someone suggested cyrus so i think i'll try that. but not right now. i've gotta clean up my gentoo system. poor thing's been raped what with all that i've been forcing it to accomplish.

if there's any advice you have, i'll be glad to try it out though.

thanks,

ryan

----------

## Kilian

From the sounds of things, the first thing I would do is check your /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc file and make sure if contains something resembling the following chunk:

```

##NAME: authmodulelist:0

#

# The authentication modules that are linked into authdaemond.  The

# default list is installed.  You may selectively disable modules simply

# by removing them from the following list.  The available modules you

# can use are: authcustom authcram authuserdb authpam

#authmodulelist="authcustom authcram authuserdb authpam"

authmodulelist="authpam"

```

This section controls how users are authorized, basically just tell it to use pam if you don't need all the other crap (although authuserdb can be useful, but, best to get it working in a simplest-case scenario first).

----------

## aardvark

when I set it up a while ago, i used the guidelines from the desktop setup guide of gentoo. Worked fine

----------

## tsigo

Was a solution ever found for this? I'm having the same problem

```

tsitoo root # telnet localhost 143

Trying 127.0.0.1...Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

* OK Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2002 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

1 LOGIN root <password>

1 NO Login failed.

```

And the desktop guide wasn't even close to the stuff I got.  For one thing it was /etc/init.d/courier-imapd or courier-imapd-ssl, no plain ol' "courier-imap" - but that's for starters

authdaemonrc

```

authmodulelist="authpam"

authmodulelistorig="authpam"

daemons=5

version="authdaemond.plain"

authdaemonvar=/var/lib/courier-imap/authdaemon

```

----------

## Nitro

First, lets make sure that authdaemond is running.  Do: 

```
ps waux | grep authdaemond
```

What does it return?  If it isn't then that is your problem, so then do:

```
/etc/init.d/depscan.sh

/etc/init.d/courier-imapd restart
```

----------

## tsigo

```

tsitoo root # ps waux | grep authdaemond

root      3545  0.0  0.4  2780  596 ?        S    Jul13   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.pqsql start

root      3555  0.0  0.4  2780  596 ?        S    Jul13   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.pqsql start

root      3556  0.0  0.4  2780  596 ?        S    Jul13   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.pqsql start

root      3557  0.0  0.4  2780  596 ?        S    Jul13   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.pqsql start

root      3558  0.0  0.4  2780  596 ?        S    Jul13   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.pqsql start

root      3559  0.0  0.5  2792  652 ?        S    Jul13   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.pqsql start

root     28640  0.0  0.3  1444  464 pts/1    R    22:27   0:00 grep authdaemond

```

```

tsitoo root # /etc/init.d/depscan.sh 

 * Caching service dependencies... [ ok ]

tsitoo root # /etc/init.d/courier-imapd restart

 * Stopping courier-imapd...  [ ok ] 

* Starting courier-imapd...

/usr/bin/env: /usr/lib/courier-imap/gentoo-imapd.rc: No such file or directory                                                   [ !! ]

```

How's it look?

----------

## Nitro

Umm, it shouldn't be erroring like that when you restart it.  Try re-emerging courier-imap.  You have something broke.

----------

## tsigo

Ok I unmerged it, emerged it again and then rebooted to make sure all the authdaemon stuff was cleared.

Then I did the depscan (by the way, what's this do?) and restarted the non-ssl version and tried to login - it worked!  Thanks for the help.  I'll try following the rest of the guide from here.

----------

## tsigo

Thanks Nitro, it all works so far and I've gotten Squirrel Mail to work.  Next up is Fetchmail and procmail/spamassassin  :Smile: 

----------

## kannX

Well, i had the same problem. It seems that you'd started courier-imap once before setting the authmodulelist so authdaemond was running with the first option in the list (in your case psql). Unfortunately authdaemond doesn't restart when restarting courier-imap. The correct output of "ps waux | grep authdaemond" should look like this

```

root      4329  0.0  0.1  2084  600 ?        S    23:39   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      4332  0.0  0.1  2084  600 ?        S    23:39   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      4333  0.0  0.1  2084  600 ?        S    23:39   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      4334  0.0  0.1  2084  600 ?        S    23:39   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      4340  0.0  0.1  2084  600 ?        S    23:39   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      4341  0.0  0.2  2224  768 ?        S    23:39   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.plain start

root      5821  0.0  0.1  1452  500 pts/0    S    23:45   0:00 grep authdaemond

```

That explains why everthing worked fine after restarting your machine.  :Wink: 

----------

## Gav

I'm having a probelm with my Courier-imap setup which seems very similar to this. However the steps that it took to get tsigo up and running don't seem to help me. I have the

```

1 LOGIN gav password

1 NO Login failed.

```

response to any telnet localhost 143...

However the

```
ps waux | grep authdaemond
```

statement returns just what kannX says it should.

I have some background in my own topic, but thought as I've just tried going through the info in this one more people may pick it up and try to get my running courier-imap! I really want tit to work - it just seems there's one magic step/file/command to make it work that I haven't come across in any documentation!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

